# Too Much Starch



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

I had to post this cause it is too funny. I made myself a new tucked petticoat to wear over my cage crinoline for the Fall reenacting season. I wanted it stiff and was actually afraid I had rinsed too much of the starch out when I put it in the machine on the rinse/spin cycle. Well, I took it out of the machine and hung it on the clothesline. It dried. Now, as you can see, it stands up by itself. DH laughed so hard when I walked into the living room and set it down in front of him. We have no life, it doesn't take much to amuse us. Anyway, this is what Argo Laundry Starch will do when you do the strong boiled starch recipe. Have not ironed it yet so the tucks are wrinkled, scared to LOL. I think I need to put it back in the washer for another rinse, hope I can get it in there without breaking it :shocked:.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Hmmmm.... this could be useful info! I'm going to be embarking on an attempt to make an 1830's corded petticoat, and a flounced petticoat, and I didn't know about that brand of starch! 

You could always put the petticoat in the bathtub to rinse out some starch and soften it for the washer! :hysterical:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I dunno, how stiff did they have those petticoats?


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Maura said:


> I dunno, how stiff did they have those petticoats?


Not this stiff LOL. A nice crisp starch for this kind of petticoat is what one wants. This is waaaay overkill LOL.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Hmmmm.... this could be useful info! I'm going to be embarking on an attempt to make an 1830's corded petticoat, and a flounced petticoat, and I didn't know about that brand of starch!
> 
> You could always put the petticoat in the bathtub to rinse out some starch and soften it for the washer! :hysterical:


If you get stuck PM me, petticoats are one of my specialties, esp. cordeds. BTW a friend on one of my Civil War forums who has a massive collection of corded petties says not one of her originals was ever starched . Really, if you put enough cords in them they don't need it. Take a look at the ones I have listed on etsy, just 14 rows of cords and they do the job with no starch. Also, be sure to prewash your cording, else it will shrink the first time you wash the petticoat and do weird things.

Argo Gloss Laundry Starch, in the laundry section at my grocery store. Same stuff my grandma used. If you cannot find it, simply substitute Argo cornstarch, same thing but the cornstarch is food grade so cleaner. Just don't use twice the amount of powder the recipe on the box calls for or you will get what you see in the photo :runforhills:.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

RebelDigger said:


> If you get stuck PM me, petticoats are one of my specialties, esp. cordeds. BTW a friend on one of my Civil War forums who has a massive collection of corded petties says not one of her originals was ever starched . Really, if you put enough cords in them they don't need it. Take a look at the ones I have listed on etsy, just 14 rows of cords and they do the job with no starch. Also, be sure to prewash your cording, else it will shrink the first time you wash the petticoat and do weird things.
> 
> Argo Gloss Laundry Starch, in the laundry section at my grocery store. Same stuff my grandma used. If you cannot find it, simply substitute Argo cornstarch, same thing but the cornstarch is food grade so cleaner. Just don't use twice the amount of powder the recipe on the box calls for or you will get what you see in the photo :runforhills:.


I do have a box of Argo cornstarch in my pantry.  

I am not really planning on starching my corded petticoat, as I have several yards of really nice organdy I ordered in for the corded petticoat and the flounced petticoat, but I may need starch on some of the other layers. I made a tucked petticoat for an 1840's dress once, and it was tremendously improved by starching-- I wish I would have done so _before_ the dress for the 4-H modeling competition. But I used the stupid aerosol starch you spray on while ironing. It took a whole can and two hours. :teehee:

How do you prewash cording without creating a massive tangle? Skein it up and tie it like a skein of yarn? :shrug: I'm planning to use some heavy hemp cord I have. I want this thing STIFF!


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> I do have a box of Argo cornstarch in my pantry.
> 
> I am not really planning on starching my corded petticoat, as I have several yards of really nice organdy I ordered in for the corded petticoat and the flounced petticoat, but I may need starch on some of the other layers. I made a tucked petticoat for an 1840's dress once, and it was tremendously improved by starching-- I wish I would have done so _before_ the dress for the 4-H modeling competition. But I used the stupid aerosol starch you spray on while ironing. It took a whole can and two hours. :teehee:
> 
> How do you prewash cording without creating a massive tangle? Skein it up and tie it like a skein of yarn? :shrug: I'm planning to use some heavy hemp cord I have. I want this thing STIFF!


Yep, skein it, tie it and wash it in a pillow case. I would advise using cotton cording though and no larger than 1/4" diameter if you want period accuracy. If you can get 100% cotton clothes line, that is what I use. Lots of it and cheap.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I lived with my 21-year older half-brother and his family for a while in the early 70s. He was in the Navy, and we had to starch his boxer shorts (and handkerchiefs) that stiff! Then we had to iron them, with creases ironed in. I always wondered how he could stand to wear them, lol. 

I think you definitely need another rinse, lol, but I'm like you, easily amused. That would have cracked me up.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

calliemoonbeam said:


> I lived with my 21-year older half-brother and his family for a while in the early 70s. He was in the Navy, and we had to starch his boxer shorts (and handkerchiefs) that stiff! Then we had to iron them, with creases ironed in. I always wondered how he could stand to wear them, lol.
> 
> I think you definitely need another rinse, lol, but I'm like you, easily amused. That would have cracked me up.


Dh and I were talking about the fact that apparently we have no life because our main source of entertainment is the animlas antics, stuff like the petticoat or 40 year old reruns of Bonanza and the Big Valley. Oh wait, woot, woot, they started running High Chapparal now, so something else to watch LOL.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

RebelDigger said:


> Dh and I were talking about the fact that apparently we have no life because our main source of entertainment is the animlas antics, stuff like the petticoat or 40 year old reruns of Bonanza and the Big Valley. Oh wait, woot, woot, they started running High Chapparal now, so something else to watch LOL.


I'd fit right in then, lol! Ooh, High Chapparal, I used to have such a crush on Manolito!  And on Big Valley, it was Nick...and on Bonanza, I didn't really have a crush, but when I was really young my sister convinced me Pernell Roberts (Adam) was our cousin...I actually believed it! Boy, was I a gullible child, ha! I don't have TV, so don't get to watch any of those, but I remember them. 

Sorry for the thread drift!


----------

